# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Big Z still got it!

## DFRELAT

Not too long ago from the last Arnold classic, big Zydrunas was amazing once again. Awesome brute power!

 like ten years or so ago, a bigger me with Steve the Model Bourgeois and a much smaller than today Big Z

New record on the hummer tire deadlift: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzKzYy7zuLM

Louis Cyr dumbell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ubwYcGmNug

4 reps with that 441lbs log lol: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1UWRoHIS7M

----------

